# How to spot a fake Fest



## Arthster

Hi Everyone. 

Found this in the Efest Website. Apologies if this was posted before. Please note the bottom part about Efest without the scratch strip

*Fake Efest products and how to Differentiate a Fake Efest battery*
2014-9-9 View：9895

*Notice: *
*

Fake Efest products and how to Differentiate a Fake Efest battery




We noted that fake Efest 18650 2500mAh batteriesare being sold on the market. In order to protect you from the fake Efest batteries, we have purchased some and tested them by ourselves just to see what a fake looks like. 
Please check the comparison of purple Efest IMR 18650 V1 2500mAh batteries （only for this battery)as below:
1. Positive pole









The positive of fake Efestis only slightly raised, some are little lower than the PVC. 

But this difference was hard to photograph.

Besides, air outlets of fake batteries are bigger than real, you can look insides of the fakes from the vent hole. 


2. Negative pole (color)









From the image you can find the PVC color of fake Efest is darker. It is thicker and not as appressed as the real. 

The negative poleis raised on the fake.


3. PVC









You can see the blow molding of the fakes’ PVC is not very well. It is not as smooth as the real.


4.Anti-fake label









Efest batteries are with Anti-fake labels, while none with fake batteries

5.Package








There are many kinds of packages with the fake Efest batteries. They always cover a transparent PVC on the batteries 

one by one. And then pack into a PP bag/white paper box one by one or pack two into a Kraft paper box with bubble.

 Please note all the original Efest batteries are packed in a small gift box with Efest logo and battery information.

 Then packed into a two-piece gift box like the picture.


All the original batteries are with Anti-fake labels from Sep., none with fake batteries. If the Efest battery bought before Oct.is without Anti-fake labels only, while all other details of above comparison are matched with the original version, it should be real Efest battery.

Supplier

We really do not have any distributor of Efest products in China, but also we never offer any Efest batteries and chargers to

 any Chinese electronic cigarette supplier. 

We found most of the fake Efest suppliers are offering ecig mod kits with our Efest batteries.

Please note all the Efest batteries, which are packed in the ecig mod kits and offered by other Chinese companies,

 is fake Efest batteries. 


All Efest products sold by ShenZhen Fest Technology Co.,Ltd 

(another name is ShenZhen E-Young Technology Co.,Ltd) is 100% original.


Finally, if you find any person is offering fake batteries 

or you still have questions about how to spot the fake Efest batteries, please feel free to email us, help@efestpower.com, we will check for you if you got fake or original. 


we will reply your email within 15 hours. Let’s crack down the counterfeit Efest together. Thank you.



Efest Team



10/09/2014
*

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ET

stick it in a mech mod with an 0.3 ohm coil on top and fire. if you survive its not fake

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster

BWHAHAHAHA That is another way to tell.


----------



## Andre

Good info to have, thanks for posting. Of course, had to check mine - and they are authentic, thanks goodness.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

ET said:


> stick it in a mech mod with an 0.3 ohm coil on top and fire. if you survive its not fake





Andre said:


> Good info to have, thanks for posting. Of course, had to check mine - and they are authentic, thanks goodness.



First thing i did when I found it was grab my Efest collection to check. I have three without the scratch label, but everything else checks out, so I believe I'm good.


----------



## johan

Double checked mine as good - but 99% of SA users, vape on fake mods, fake RDA's and Fake RTA's, aren't it odd using authentic batteries on everything else fake?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cat

i wish we could see the same comparison with the 3100 mAh. Negative poles on my 3100 look like nether of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> i wish we could see the same comparison with the 3100 mAh. Negative poles on my 3100 look like nether of these.



Give me a second, ill post photos of mine in a bit.


----------



## Arthster

Authenticated as the real deal

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat

Thanks. Yes, my negative pole same as that. Mine doesn't have the authentic/"anti-fake" sticker" but i bought them a few months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> Thanks. Yes, my negative pole sameasthat. Mine doesn't have the authentic/"anti-fake" sticker" but i bought them a few months ago.



Yeah it seems like the anti fake sticker is something new that efest or rather Shenzhen Fest technology company has started doing to safe guard there products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Authenticated as the real deal
> View attachment 17360
> 
> View attachment 17361
> 
> View attachment 17362



Thanks bud, mine look just like those, but also without the authentic label (older batch) - trusted supplier so I was never really worried

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Thanks @free3dom was just about to say the same thing. It is funny how the chines clone other chines company's u would think they are on the same boat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> Thanks @free3dom was just about to say the same thing. It is funny how the chines clone other chines company's u would think they are on the same boat



Hahaha, indeed...I bet multiplicity is their favourite movie of all time

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

"Strictly speaking," the batteries are not "clones", they're fakes, fake wrappers over some other batteries - which may or not be good but lower-priced batteries. it's one thing to get Sony VTC that is actually LG or Samsung, which has happened because the demand for Sony VTC and limited supply pushed the price up...but it's a problem if they are some cheap shoddy batteries. 
btw, i saw people saying that sooner or later, quite likely that fake Samsung and LG appears on the market, if the demand becomes high enough in the vape market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

